# samsung repair center sucks



## eusoupipe (Aug 16, 2012)

I sent my gnex to samsung repair center in plano tx for an lcd replacement. They charged me 163 hard earned dollars including shipping, parts and labor. My problem is that its been almost 4 weeks since i sent the damn phone to them and still nothing. I check every god damn minute the repair status online and these are the two latest updates. on august 4 (2 weeks ago) my phone was succesfuly repaired. You would think that they will ship it in a matter of days but nahh..only 3 days ago they changed the status to close-prepare for shipping but they have not sent it yet....not even a shipping label..i have called,chatted,e-mailed samsung and they just tell me that i will get it in 2-4 days but its been more than a week!! Now i dont know if this is the normal process and im just being impatient however it doesnt make sense that if my phone was repaired 2 weeks ago why cant they just ship it. Have you gone through this before...i need some wisdom words


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Word of wisdom; Relax.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Word of wisdom; Relax.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Can't put it better. From what I've read the service has been snappy for most. Maybe the notion caught on to send it in and they got backed up?


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Word of wisdom; Relax.


Exactly. Getting worked up about it isn't going to fix the situation, so why even bother? Just wait it out or be more diligent and get in touch with the right people.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

My cousin sent his GN with a cracked screen there. They didn't charge him and he received it in under 2 weeks.

YMMV.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

He has reasonable excuse to get upset. If he said a week yea he needs to relax. 
I am sure if it was us in his situation we would be a little upset after or over a month.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I would be upset, but I probably wouldn't complain about it on a forum that has no power to give the phone back.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

I like that they don't have their act together. They didn't charge me for the screen replacement. Hopefully they won't charge you either!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly I'd be upset too. It's like they're towing your phone and you're paying to keep it there lol


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> I would be upset, but I probably wouldn't complain about it on a forum that has no power to give the phone back.


The way I look at his post it serves as a future warning to others that they might not be served as good as other users experienced.

________________________________________________________

The guy has a reason and purpose to be upset and post a warning. I'd heed it.

One thing I don't understand is why two parties with same repairs needed (screen replacement) will face 2 different outcomes? One pays a hefty price while the other doesn't get charged. Makes no sense to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## feedhead (Jun 10, 2011)

I know I'm resurrecting a dead thread but I'm having issues with Plano Repair Center.
My USB port was flakey ... no worries still under warranty. The got web chat agent to set me up with a ticket number easy enough. I boxed and dropped it at UPS on Firday 10/26.
USP Tracking shows:
Delivered On:
Tuesday, 10/30/2012 at 10:25 A.M.
Left At:
Dock
Signed By:
DAKOTA <<< Funny I live in South Dakota

The current status on my repair ticket has shown "Open - Product Not Yet Received" since day 1 and has never been updated. No amount of contacting the web or phone support has gotten anywhere. The Repair Center is the only ones with control over status updates and I have been told to just be patient.

I would be interested in hearing anyone else's stories of dealings with the Plano Repair Center.

I miss my GNex


----------



## LoH_Mobius (Jun 6, 2012)

This is pretty much what mine was but I got it back in the promised window of time...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

